# All-purpose Lady Gaga thread



## Ben (Nov 28, 2009)

Because every forum needs a Gaga thread. Basically, either post here to circle-jerk, or to detest the woman. 

I will be doing the former. :3







Oh Gaga, how you move me so~


----------



## Xx WoLF (Nov 28, 2009)

Was it Lady Gaga that was accused of having a wiener? Or was that someone else...


----------



## Ben (Nov 28, 2009)

Xx WoLF said:


> Was it Lady Gaga that was accused of having a wiener? Or was that someone else...



Yeah. Some website fabricated an interview where she "admits" to having both parts. The interview was pretty in-character though, so it's understandable why people believed it, coupled with that ambiguous video where she has to adjust her underwear.

I love how she plays on rumours though. She's a great late-night guest, for sure.


----------



## ShadowEon (Nov 28, 2009)

Ben said:


> Because every forum needs a Gaga thread. Basically, either post here to circle-jerk, or to detest the woman.
> 
> I will be doing the former. :3
> 
> ...



I like her "Just Dance" And "Paparazzi" songs. But her hair is kind of ew, and omg.... that poor little mouse or rat in that picture! She also looks really bad in that pic....


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2009)

I wanna take a ride on your poker face


----------



## Jelly (Nov 28, 2009)

eesh
that was terrible


----------



## REDnico (Dec 9, 2009)

As a metalhead, she is my guilty pleasure :3

her and Taylor Swift.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 12, 2009)

she makes me want to hit small animals out of windows with a hammar.


----------



## Lunao (Dec 12, 2009)

She reminds me of Sheryl Nome from Macross Frontier.  So many outfits, flashy performances.


----------



## Ben (Dec 12, 2009)

Aden said:


> ^



Well you could at least not shitpost if that's the case. \ :V /



			
				xXpuertonicoXx said:
			
		

> As a metalhead, she is my guilty pleasure :3



This seems to be more or less the sentiment that all nerds arrive at eventually. It's quite the strange phenomenon.

[yt]8pECBh9dr4Q[/yt]

Here, enjoy this.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 12, 2009)

Ben said:


> Well you could at least not shitpost if that's the case. \ :V /



thats not a shit post its a valid opinion :V




> [yt]8pECBh9dr4Q[/yt]
> 
> Here enjoy this.


*KILL IT WITH FIRE*


----------



## Ben (Dec 12, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> thats not a shit post its a valid opinion :V



Don't make me come over there, boy. V:

i.e. discuss why you faggots don't like Gaga, golly


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 12, 2009)

Ben said:


> g


Now THATS a shiptost, is there any context to that?


----------



## Ben (Dec 12, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Now THATS a shiptost, is there any context to that?


For some inexplicable reason, I can only get one character into the text post before Firefox turns the field gray, and I have to go into edit to fix it. I honestly have no idea what the hell causes this.

Quit mashin' F5 so furiously, sonny-boy. :V


----------



## REDnico (Dec 12, 2009)

ITT: Little fag's who can't appreciate good pop music flame people with good tastes.

JK ^_^


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 12, 2009)

Maybe the reason I do not like "lady"gaga is I am blatantly in no which way gay :V


----------



## REDnico (Dec 12, 2009)

Ben said:


> For some inexplicable reason, I can only get one character into the text post before Firefox turns the field gray, and I have to go into edit to fix it. I honestly have no idea what the hell causes this.
> 
> Quit mashin' F5 so furiously, sonny-boy. :V



Download Safari or Google Chrome.  Both are free for windows


----------



## Aden (Dec 12, 2009)

Ben said:


> Well you could at least not shitpost if that's the case. \ :V /



There is really not much more to say



xXpuertonicoXx said:


> ITT: Little fag's who can't appreciate good pop music flame people with good tastes.
> 
> JK ^_^



>pop music
>good

Pick one


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 12, 2009)

Aden said:


> >pop music
> >good
> 
> Pick one


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 12, 2009)

Aden said:


> >pop music
> >good
> 
> Pick one


----------



## Ben (Dec 12, 2009)

Aden said:


> >pop music
> >good
> 
> Pick one



I'd say something like "0/10", but I suppose responding to a shitpost with a shitpost would be kind of counter productive

I mean, I can certainly understand why someone would dislike Gaga, but at the very least have something interesting to say instead of making poor trolling attempts :V


----------



## REDnico (Dec 12, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


>





David M. Awesome said:


>


----------



## Aden (Dec 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


>



Listened, didn't live up to the hype.
I blame Takun for most of the hype though


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 13, 2009)

Aden said:


> Listened, didn't live up to the hype.
> I blame Takun for most of the hype though



Takumi seems to think that Aim and Ignite is the pinnacle of music for some reason, which is funny to me because he bases that entirely on the singer while most of the other bands that he loves have fucking terrible singers

Maybe he just has a soft spot for campy songs with the depth of a puddle but wait then he would like Lady Gaga wouldn't he =o

Either of The Format's previous albums are better than Aim and Ignite, though, especially Dog Problems. u_u

Fuck, anything that Steel Train or Anathallo has done is better than Aim and Ignite, but those aren't pop bands and thus unrelated.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Dec 13, 2009)

this thread makes me lol....like really fucking hard.


----------



## Shindo (Dec 13, 2009)

stop it ben :c


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 13, 2009)

Talk about Smile you fucks


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 13, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Talk about Smile you fucks



no


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> no



hulkout.gif


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

ShaneO))) said:


> this thread makes me lol....like really fucking hard.



Your name is a SunnO))) reference, your opinion is irrelevant.


----------



## Shindo (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Your name is a SunnO))) reference, your opinion is irrelevant.



your name has 4 x's in it, your opinion is irrelevant


----------



## Aden (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Your name is a SunnO))) reference, your opinion is irrelevant.



Nay, that man has awesome music taste.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 13, 2009)

How about 'She's fucking annoying', 'She dresses like a complete retard' and 'Looks absolutely disgusting, caked with make-up or no'

Are they real reasons to dislike her in a strong way?

Also, Drunken Ace, you aren't the resident douchebag, only warming the seat. veeface


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Aden said:


> Nay, that man has awesome music taste.



I never liked SunnO))), and I like electronic music 



Shindo said:


> your name has 4 x's in it, your opinion is irrelevant



I regret choosing this name :C


----------



## Aden (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> I never liked SunnO))), and I like electronic music



I was talking about Shane's music taste, but your post made me confuse



> I regret choosing this name :C



Well change it, it makes you look like an idiot at first impression.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Aden said:


> Well change it, it makes you look like an idiot at first impression.



you can change your username?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 13, 2009)

Aden said:


> Nay, that man has awesome music taste.





> Sunn O))) (pronounced SUN) is an American experimental band that incorporates some elements of the ambient, noise and black metal genres.



That sounds fucking awful







And they look like fucking tools


----------



## Aden (Dec 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> That sounds fucking awful
> 
> And they look like fucking tools



I was talking about his music taste in general

Also oh no someone doesn't like Sunn O))) I am very surprised this never happens

Edit:
Also you can't argue that this picture is damn cool


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 13, 2009)

Aden said:


>



fuckin posers


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> fuckin posers



This.


----------



## Aden (Dec 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> fuckin posers





xXpuertonicoXx said:


> This.



oh noooo D:


----------



## Qoph (Dec 14, 2009)

Is there a chance to save this or should I just close it?


----------



## Aden (Dec 14, 2009)

Qoph said:


> Is there a chance to save this or should I just close it?



Well it WAS dying on its own accord...



xXpuertonicoXx said:


> you can change your username?



You can. I don't know exactly how, but I've seen a bunch of people on here change their names but still retain profiles, post count, etc.

edit: I am of course talking about FAF. FA mainsite accounts are one name forever, so you'd have to abandon the old account and make a new one. People do it a lot, you won't get banned for having an alt or anything.


----------



## Takun (Dec 14, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Takumi seems to think that Aim and Ignite is the pinnacle of music for some reason, which is funny to me because he bases that entirely on the singer while most of the other bands that he loves have fucking terrible singers
> 
> Maybe he just has a soft spot for campy songs with the depth of a puddle but wait then he would like Lady Gaga wouldn't he =o
> 
> ...




Wait, I have said stuff about the singer?  No, I just like the lyrics and the instrumentation.


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 14, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> you can change your username?



http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=39121
Right there ^


And dudes, go make a drone-core thread if you wanna talk about Sun 0))). :B

Thread relevance: I always felt like it was less fortunate to hear Lady Gaga whenever I decided to give radio a chance.. I don't really get it. But I guess she's doing something right.


----------



## Qoph (Dec 14, 2009)

Thread relevance: Poker Face makes me want to POKEr my eyes out of my FACE and then my ears too

ahahahah ahaha aha fuck it's quarter to 2

anyways her songs were a staple at my colleges freshman dances.  Sad thing is they were actually some of the better songs played...


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 14, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Wait, I have said stuff about the singer?  No, I just like the lyrics and the instrumentation.



Yes, I believe your exact words were "I just love the way he sings"

But it's funny that you're saying this now because those are by far the weakest parts of most of their songs. :V

It's also funny because it furthers my theory that you are in fact tone deaf and can't distinguish good vocals from the sounds of your cat getting sodomized


----------



## Takun (Dec 14, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yes, I believe your exact words were *"I just love the way he sings"*



Seems pretty far reaching to





David M. Awesome said:


> *Takumi seems to think that Aim and Ignite is the pinnacle of music for some reason, which is funny to me because he bases that entirely on the singer while most of the other bands that he loves have fucking terrible singers*
> 
> Maybe he just has a soft spot for campy songs with the depth of a puddle but wait then he would like Lady Gaga wouldn't he =o
> 
> ...



No most of what I like about it is the instrumentation, the harmony, the rhythm and the lyrics.  A nice mix of brass, piano, strings, and percussion throughout the album.  Backing vocals mix really well in it.  Nice melodies found throughout it.

Stuff like

_After all the shows,
after all the boys of summer had gone,
amid all the confusion
and friends I've been losing
I always thought from the start
I'd be the one moving on.
I guess I'll never know
Where all the boys of summer will go
but I'll miss what we made
and the days were not wasted.
There are some things I may never know._


Which seems to be referring back to The Format like in Be Calm is what makes it great to me.

Or

_Thatâ€™s all, Iâ€™m gone! Thatâ€™s my life, Nothing is sacred.
I donâ€™t fall in love, I just fake it.
I donâ€™t fall in love. I donâ€™t fall in love. 				 				_ 


So there you go.  My reasoning for liking an album we both like that I only ever talked to you about because you liked it as well.  I'll never mention it again.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 14, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Seems pretty far reaching



The word "just" implies that being the sole reason.

But I guess it's just that you're secretly into campy pop and fun. is indie enough that you can admit to liking them \u_u/



> So there you go.  My reasoning for liking an album we both like that I only ever talked to you about because you liked it as well.



That and repeatedly claiming it was "album of the year."

\it's not


----------



## Takun (Dec 14, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> The word "just" implies that being the sole reason.



Really, not my intention then.  Replace "just" with "really" like the way he sings.  Sorry to confuse you.




> But I guess it's just that you're secretly into campy pop and fun. is indie enough that you can admit to liking them \u_u/



I like Patrick Wolf and Of Montreal as well.  This is really all that surprising?




> That and repeatedly claiming it was "album of the year."
> 
> \it's not



Your "album of the year" contributions aren't anything to write home about.


----------



## Qoph (Dec 14, 2009)

Okay, I think this thread is finished.


----------

